
Set up a public registry of competing interests - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/set-up-a-public-registry-of-competing-interests-1.19851
======
avivo
This would be a really good idea. The key idea from the OP:

"A comprehensive, accessible record of competing interests could be used to
produce more-precise estimates of their impact on research findings. Using
these results as a basis, tools could be developed to help readers to
interpret individual studies and to flag up uncertainty caused by competing
interests to systematic reviewers when they pool the results from multiple
studies."

More detail here:
[http://researchintegrityjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/1...](http://researchintegrityjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s41073-016-0006-7)

